# Do P's eat liver



## fishbandit (Jun 5, 2003)

hey all, do P's eat liver of any kind?


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

P's eat anything man


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

mine didnt eat it........ and it made my water shitty............. no liver this way


----------



## mpgleisten (May 16, 2003)

I couldnt find Beefheart for the longest time so I decided to try Liver. They ate it just fine. Yeah its smelly and messier than prepared beef heart. But yes, they will eat it. The previous guy said no, but I guess its all up to the individual P.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah beef liver is right next to the beefheart in your nearest wincos


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

sure but that sh*t is nasty. I gave mine some once and they seemed to like it allright. As soon as they bit into it , it looked like this huge plume of smoke came out of it and my water got all kinds of nasty. Ron says


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I would advise against feeding liver - it's messy stuff, and I heard it's not very good for fish...


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I've been known to give my guys some chicken liver from time to time. It is messy and clouds the water for a while, but the benefits of vitamin A and iron from liver is worth it to keep my monsters healthy and active.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ncith said:


> P's eat anything man


 ain't that the truth...


----------

